# Clima das Ilhas



## S.Miguel-Azores (9 Jan 2010 às 21:29)

Boa noite!

Aqui por São Miguel tempo instável com aguaceiros moderados e vento Forte de Noroeste (45-65km/h) com rajadas até 80km/h e uma temperatura local de 13 graus após a passagem de vários sistemas frontais que durante os ultimos 3 dias causaram nevoeiros e chuva contínua por todas as ilhas açorianas.

Domingo uma ligeira melhoria e já para Segunda Feira novamente chuvas e ventos fortes com rajadas até os 80km/h para todas as ilhas.

Contudo achei interessante uma notícia que passou há pouco tempo num Jornal Açoriano sobre o novo clima que se prevê para os Açores num futuro muito próximo e desde já partilho aqui com quem se interessar pela matéria em questão:

*
"Os Açores estão mais vulneráveis a tempestades tropicais"*


_As ilhas, muito embora com características geomorfológicas e enquadramentos climáticos distintos, apresentam-se como dos territórios mais vulneráveis atendendo à sua dramática dependência de recursos naturais decorrentes do clima, e comungam de uma limitada capacidade de adaptação face aos desafios que se adivinham. Eduardo Brito de Azevedo, especialista em questões climatéricas, explica ainda que a concentração de precipitação em períodos mais curtos do ano tem levado a fenómenos extremos, tais como, o escoamento em superfície e infiltração, causando deslizamento de terras e susceptibilidade das reservas hídricas a períodos prolongados de estiagem (tempo sereno que se sucede às chuvas).

Os Açores são apontados como propícios a serem atingidos por tempestades tropicais, apresentando-se, assim, como um dos territórios vulneráveis pela sua dependência de recursos naturais que decorrem do clima. Todas as regiões de Portugal têm registado um aumento da temperatura, com o nível da água do mar a aumentar.
Estes factos são apontados pelo professor e director do Centro de Estudos do Clima, Meteorologia e Mudanças Globais, da Universidade dos Açores, Eduardo Brito de Azevedo, que nos explica que todos os cenários climáticos considerados para o clima futuro prevêem um aumento significativo da temperatura média em todas as regiões de Portugal até ao fim do século XXI._



*Clima futuro incerto*

_No Continente são estimados aumentos da temperatura máxima no Verão que podem atingir os 3ºC na zona costeira e os 7ºC no interior, acompanhados por um grande incremento da frequência e intensidade de ondas de calor. Nos Açores, que beneficiam do efeito termo-regulador do oceano, a elevação da temperatura média do ar está estimada entre os 1ºC e os 2ºC, explica Eduardo Brito de Azevedo, que acrescenta que este facto é comprovado com o evoluir da temperatura desde a década de 70 do século passado em que se observa uma tendência de sinal positivo, mais acentuado nas temperaturas mínimas de Inverno, a qual se traduz já no aumento das noites tropicais (temperatura mínima diária >20ºC) e dos dias tropicais (temperatura máxima diária >25ºC) em mais de 11 dias por década.
Em termos de precipitação, a incerteza do clima futuro é substancialmente maior, considera Eduardo Brito de Azevedo, que explica que nos Açores, os resultados das observações indicam variações relativamente pequenas na precipitação total anual, apesar de sugerirem uma maior variabilidade inter-anual e um aumento da precipitação de Inverno, compensado por uma redução nas outras três estações do ano.
_


*Chove mais em menos tempo*

_O que vem acontecendo é que a irregularidade, ou a concentração da precipitação em períodos mais curtos do ano, têm conduzido ao agravamento da susceptibilidade das ilhas a fenómenos extremos associados à precipitação, designadamente no que se refere ao escoamento em superfície e infiltração, com as consequentes implicações na erosão, no deslizamento de terras e na recarga aquífera, bem como à susceptibilidade das reservas hídricas a períodos prolongados de estiagem, afirma.
Se juntarmos as alterações de temperatura e as de precipitação, comprova-se que já existem indícios de alterações nos ciclos fenológicos da vegetação bem como alterações da respectiva zonagem ecológica, refere Eduardo Brito de Azevedo.
O especialista em questões climáticas considera que as alterações climáticas são, hoje em dia, factor indiscutível de mudança com o qual as populações e os decisores têm de lidar de forma esclarecida. As ilhas, muito embora com características geomorfológicas e enquadramentos climáticos distintos, apresentam-se como dos territórios mais vulneráveis atendendo à sua dramática dependência de recurso naturais decorrentes do clima, como no caso dos recursos hídricos, e comungam de uma limitada capacidade de adaptação face aos desafios que se adivinham.
Eduardo Brito de Azevedo salienta que a sobre-elevação do nível do mar, que constitui uma pressão circundante aos territórios insulares, revela-se como uma séria ameaça às zonas e infra-estruturas costeiras, para a qual temos de estar preparados.
O especialista refere, ainda, que as tempestades tropicais de fim de ciclo, que no passado se dissipavam às nossas latitudes, podem ter agora a sua vida e percurso prolongados pela elevação da temperatura superficial da água do mar.
_


http://www.correiodosacores.net/view.php?id=25916


----------



## Santos (9 Jan 2010 às 22:19)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Janeiro 2010*



S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Boa noite!
> 
> Aqui por São Miguel tempo instável com aguaceiros moderados e vento Forte de Noroeste (45-65km/h) com rajadas até 80km/h e uma temperatura local de 13 graus após a passagem de vários sistemas frontais que durante os ultimos 3 dias causaram nevoeiros e chuva contínua por todas as ilhas açorianas.
> 
> ...



Viva!

Obrigado pelo artigo e por nos irem mantendo informados.
Este tópico é fundamental para nós que estamos ao v/lado direito, à n/latitude a v/informação será a primeira a ser considerada em muitas, muitas situações.

Já agora por aqui está fresquito


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (10 Jan 2010 às 04:56)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Janeiro 2010*



Santos disse:


> Viva!
> 
> Obrigado pelo artigo e por nos irem mantendo informados.
> Este tópico é fundamental para nós que estamos ao v/lado direito, à n/latitude a v/informação será a primeira a ser considerada em muitas, muitas situações.
> ...



Boas!



Pois é amigo ao que tudo indica os Açores serão cada vez mais atingidos por Furacões e Tempestades Tropicais num futuro próximo. Os Açores por se situarem nas latitudes médias do Atlântico nordeste, são atingidos com frequência por ciclones tropicais, muitas vezes assumindo força de furacão. Essas tempestades são mais comuns nos meses de Agosto a Outubro, mas podem ocorrer desde meados de Junho até meados de Dezembro, e agora com o clima a mudar tudo pode acontecer aqui pelos Açores... Olhem o caso da "Grace" por exemplo que se formou nos Açores e por aqui ficou dias a fio em Outubro de 2009...


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (10 Jan 2010 às 04:57)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Janeiro 2010*

Nesta altura vento Forte de Noroeste por São Miguel e queda de aguaceiros.

Temperatura local: 13 graus

Ao contrário da Madeira que não terá chuva ou instabilidade atmosférica nos próximos dias, os Açores ao que tudo indica terão e até pelo menos dia 23 de Janeiro, instabilidade que será uma constante com chuva forte Trovoadas e vento muito forte.

Penso que a Madeira por se situar mais a sul e à latitude da crista anticiclónica, não é tão atingida por temporais da mesma amplitude que os Açores são atingidos, por se situarem bem mais a nordeste da Madeira, já que muitas frentes ou depressões que passam pela Madeira ou esfumam-se, ou atingem-na já com menor actividade do que atingem os Açores, ou então passam mesmo só a arranhar, ficando a maior parte da precipitação nos Açores e só posteriormente em Portugal Continental, mas isso deve-se e tal como referi à maior presença e energia da crista anticiclónica que no Inverno tem mais intensidade a sul do que a norte, logo afectando menos os Açores, e mais a Madeira, daí as diferenças entre a instabilidade atmosférica nos Açores e a relativa amenidade da Madeira.

Basta compararmos gráficos pluviométricos!


... O facto é que esse ano o Inverno começou por ser bem chuvoso um pouco por todas as regiões (Insulares e Continental)


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (11 Jan 2010 às 02:08)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Janeiro 2010*



Rog disse:


> Boas,
> Pois é, basta comparar..  e basta pegar no último relatório de Dezembro para ver que o que referes não é bem assim. A Madeira registou mais precipitação que os Açores, até em zonas onde a precipitação é habitualmente menor - o Funchal.
> 
> Dez. 2009:
> ...



Boas!

Não me estava a referir ao mês passado mas sim de uma forma geral acerca da realidade climática entre os dois arquipélagos, e para isso, tendo em conta os registos de precipitação existentes nos Açores com mais de 100 anos, duvido muito que as pessoas se lembrem de diferenças tão pequenas como esses dados que demonstras. Foi um caso pontual e não dita a norma geral!

O que aconteceu esse Inverno na Madeira foi um extremo meteorológico, até porque a Madeira situa-se mais à latitude da crista Anticiclónica do que os Açores, que por sua vez são mais tempestuosos do que a Madeira.

Os Açores situam-se nas latitudes médias do Atlântico nordeste sendo mais propícios à influência das tempestades atlânticas. Se fossemos a contar todos os furacões, tornados, borrascas, tempestades e ciclones tropicais que já passaram pelos Açores até perdiamos a conta, mas se quiseres até te posso dar a lista atendendo a registos que existem desde há cem anos atrás... e olha que a lista é imensa...! 


Como calculo que devas (ou não?) saber, a frente polar é desviada para Norte (Açores), por influência da crista anticiclónica, voltando para sul na região da peninsula ibérica. A posição média da crista do anticiclone é mais frequente a leste e a sul dos Açores (Madeira e Portugal Continental) do que a oeste ou a norte da Madeira. Mesmo no Inverno quando o AA se desloca mais para sul dos Açores, a Madeira sente mais a sua acção (ainda que mínima) do que os Açores que se situam bem mais a norte. 

Os Açores localizam-se na rota das passagens dos sistemas depressionários e dos ciclones Tropicais que se movem de oeste para Este, além do facto que os Açores por se situarem mais a norte estão mais expostos à influência da Frente Polar do que a Madeira. Isso até no secundário se aprende! 

O factor latitude e altitude dos arquipélagos, tem muita influência aqui nesta ambiguidade de diferenças quer tu queiras quer não. Exemplo? Porto Santo que tem um clima árido e desértico (e fica logo ali ao lado da Madeira), e a costa norte da Madeira que é mais húmida e pluviosa que a costa sul! Aceita a realidade!

O enquadramento geomorfológico dos Açores não é o mesmo que o da Madeira entenda-se!

O factor orográfico nos Açores, é determinante no agravamento das condições que determinam a ocorrência de precipitações muito intensas.

Madeira geográficamente tem um clima mais seco, menos humido, menos pluvioso e menos tempestuoso do que os Açores. É um facto! As altitudes mais altas da Madeira não falam pelo seu todo porque se for para falar das altitudes da Madeira, então também vou começar por falar das altitudes dos Açores, que por sua vez são bem mais elevadas do que a Madeira e por conseguinte como é óbvio, registarão com toda a certeza maiores valores absolutos extremos quer em quantidade de precipitação quer em temperatura, nebulosidade e humidade, mas não seria correcto fazê-lo porque as mesmas no entanto, não falam pelo seu todo! 


É mais fácil se registarem fenómenos climáticos mais violentos e extremos nos Açores do que na Madeira e isso devido a vários factores que se começasse aqui por enumerá-los a todos tornaria-se muito enfadonho. O que aconteceu esse ano na Madeira foi uma situação excepcional! Nada mais, nada menos! 

Já o que aconteceu esse ano na Terceira e um pouco por todas as ilhas dos Açores de uma forma ou de outra acaba sempre por acontecer, seja no mar, ou seja nas ilhas, com intervalos anuais de ocorrência mas acontece sempre. Não é a primeira nem a segunda vez que tais fenómenos acontecem aqui nos Açores. Já faz parte da praxe! Já aí na Madeira não é muito comum se registarem quantidades excessivas de precipitação e de vento. O que acontece presentemente é que esses eventos pontuais surgem com maior amplitude do que têm vindo a acontecer.

Se na Serra do Salto do Cavalo (S.Miguel) uma elevação média com apenas 805 m de altitude se registam anualmente valores aproximados de precipitação na ordem dos 7000 mm, e velocidades médias de vento entre os 24 e os 32km/h podendo atingir-se rajadas com velocidades superiores a 150km/h então acho que não é preciso dizer mais nada... 

 Felizmente não é preciso ser idoso nem açoriano ou madeirense para conhecer como foi e como é o clima por cá nos Açores. Felizmente, existem registos de precipitação com mais de 100 anos quer na Terceira quer em S. Miguel e com todo o respeito confio mais neles do que em dados pontuais associados a eventos extremos.

Sigo com:

 céu encoberto vento Forte de Sudoeste (40-65km/h) com rajadas até 80km/h. Temperatura local: 14 graus, pressão 1009 HP, Humidade : 89%

Segundo as ultimas previsões do Boletim meteorológico dos Açores a instabilidade irá permanecer no arquipélago até dia 23 de Janeiro (pelo menos), ao contrário da Madeira que terá influência de uma crista anticiclónica.


----------



## Sunderlandz (11 Jan 2010 às 09:31)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Janeiro 2010*



S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Não me estava a referir ao mês passado mas sim de uma forma geral acerca da realidade climática entre os dois arquipélagos, e para isso, tendo em conta os registos de precipitação existentes nos Açores com mais de 100 anos, duvido muito que as pessoas se lembrem de diferenças tão pequenas como esses dados que demonstras. Foi um caso pontual e não dita a norma geral!
> 
> ...



Bom dia

S.Miguel-Azores, com o devido respeito acho que alguns de nós já compreendemos o que você quer dizer! O Arquipélago dos Açores é mais chuvoso, mais frio e mais tempestuoso, enquanto que o Arquipélago da Madeira é mais quente, menos chuvoso e menos tempestuoso... Acho que ninguém está aqui para provar nada!
cumps


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (11 Jan 2010 às 14:20)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Janeiro 2010*



Sunderlandz disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> S.Miguel-Azores, com o devido respeito acho que alguns de nós já compreendemos o que você quer dizer! O Arquipélago dos Açores é mais chuvoso, mais frio e mais tempestuoso, enquanto que o Arquipélago da Madeira é mais quente, menos chuvoso e menos tempestuoso... Acho que ninguém está aqui para provar nada!
> cumps



Será mesmo?

Olha que eu penso que por vezes parece que ainda não compreenderam que as ilhas mais a norte da Madeira (Açores) estão mais expostas à acção da Frente Polar do que as do sul (Madeira, Canárias etc etc), que se situam bem mais à latitude da crista AA.

Por favor não banalizem o Clima dos Açores e tampouco o façam como se fosse o Clima da Madeira porque não é! 

O único local do planeta que tem um clima muito específico e um dos mais dificeis para fazer uma previsão exacta, esse sítio é nos Açores!

Não se deve misturar alhos com bugalhos. O que aconteceu esse ano na Madeira, e como resposta ao Roger, foi uma excepção que não faz a regra.

Não preciso de provar nada!

Os próprios registos climatográficos encarregam-se disso. 


Cmpts!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (11 Jan 2010 às 15:37)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Janeiro 2010*



S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Será mesmo?
> 
> Olha que eu penso que por vezes parece que ainda não compreenderam que as ilhas mais a norte da Madeira (Açores) estão mais expostas à acção da Frente Polar do que as do sul (Madeira, Canárias etc etc), que se situam bem mais à latitude da crista AA.
> 
> ...



Amigo os madeirenses tem uma "vantagem" em relação a nós, tem a neve! Quem viva no Funchal em meia duzia de kilometros vai ver neve. Quem vive em Ponta Delgada, para ver neve, ou vai á ilha do Pico ou vai ao continente!


----------



## Sunderlandz (11 Jan 2010 às 19:18)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Janeiro 2010*



S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Será mesmo?
> 
> Olha que eu penso que por vezes parece que ainda não compreenderam que as ilhas mais a norte da Madeira (Açores) estão mais expostas à acção da Frente Polar do que as do sul (Madeira, Canárias etc etc), que se situam bem mais à latitude da crista AA.
> 
> ...



off-topic - Passa á frente!


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (11 Jan 2010 às 19:39)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Janeiro 2010*



MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Amigo os madeirenses tem uma "vantagem" em relação a nós, tem a neve! Quem viva no Funchal em meia duzia de kilometros vai ver neve. Quem vive em Ponta Delgada, para ver neve, ou vai á ilha do Pico ou vai ao continente!



Tás enganado então!

Em primeiro lugar para ver neve vamos ao Pólo Norte!

E que eu saiba a neve na Madeira não é um acontecimento diário logo é pontual! Não neva todos os dias na Madeira ( que eu saiba)

O mesmo acontece nos Açores. Não neva todos os dias nos Açores certo? E que eu saiba os Açores comportam altitudes mais elevadas do que a Madeira... ou será que andei esse tempo todo no secundário a aprender tangas?!??

Se quiseres ver neve vais às Flores, ao Pico da Vara ou quando muito à montanha do Pico.

Mas claro que a mesma queda de neve depende de vários factores que tu e eu sabemos muito bem


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (11 Jan 2010 às 19:59)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Janeiro 2010*

Em jeito de conclusão e para terminar este assunto há apenas a dizer que a característica do Clima dos Açores define-se por uma grande variedade de condições climatéricas a acontecer num curto período de tempo: no mesmo dia pode ter-se chuva, sol, vento forte, e acalmia, intercalados ou em diferentes combinações! 
A acção dos ventos de oeste e das perturbações da frente polar constituem os principais factores que condicionam o clima açoriano.
Simultaneamente, a altitude e orientação do relevo exercem um efeito sobre a variação dos valores da precipitação e da temperatura. 



 Sigo com Períodos de chuva vento Forte (40-65km/h) com rajadas até 85km/h

Temperatura: 14 graus

Pressão Atmosférica : 1005 HP

Humidade: 94%


----------



## stormy (11 Jan 2010 às 20:21)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Janeiro 2010*

boas noites
gostaria de saber o porquê de tantas arrogancias por parte de certo membro que vive algures num canto da ilha de sao miguel....
gostaria de saber se esse mebro tem algum doutoramento ou algum estudo geografico da sua area de residencia para que eu possa tambem aprender alguma coisa.....
tendo em conta o que sei, os açores loclizam-se entre os 37 e os 39º norte ( no continente equivale á faixa a sul o cabo carvoeiro até a ilha do farol) e o arquipelago da madeira á volta dos 31-33º norte.
os açores sao influenciados pela corrente do golfo e pelas aguas quentes do giro do atlantico norte enquanto a madeira é afectada pelo giro do atlantico norte e pela corrente das canarias.
o clima dos açores varia grosso modo entre o subtropical humido em areas geralmente abaixo dos 400-700m, com medias anuais de 16-20º ( janeiro/fevereiro com 13-15º setembro e agosto/setembro com 20-23º), o clima oceanico, em grande parte do resto das ilhas e o clima de montanha nas areas acima dos 1500m  no pico.
a precipitaçao media anual ronda os 1000mm ao nivel do mar e os 6000mm nas encostas mais altas do pico viradas a NE.
no que toca a eventos extremos acontecem normalmente aguns durante o ano variando entre fortes frentes ou depressoes extratropicais, fenomenos devidos a transiçoes TS-ET/ ou vice versa e mais raramente sistemas tropicais ( estes ultimos no outono).
já a madeira possui um clima subtropical seco na costa sul e subtropical humido na encosta norte, isto a cotas inferiores a 500-700m, e oceanico no resto da ilha ( o *ROG* estará numa area de transiçao),.
no que toca ao jet ou á dorsal subtropical pode-se referir que a madeira encontra-se numa latitude onde a ocorrencia de intrusoes da frente polar já é menos frequente e ocorrendo prinipalmente durante os 6 meses entre out-abr sendo que no resto do ano ocorrem os alisios de NE ou N ( embora estes tambem ocorram no inverno embora menos constantes).
os açores ficam tal como portugal numa area de transiçao sendo que no verao predominam ventos fracos ou moderados variaveis e alguma instabilidade devida a convecçao fraca/orografia pelo facto do AA se encontrar em cima e no inverno predominarem os ventos de W/NW/SW associados á frente polar e os ventos de leste associados a apófises entre o AA e o AMP ou o AT.
ja o continente tem padroes de vento mais similares á madeira (portuguese trade winds) embora com mais frequencias de W/SW/NW, ocorrendo espeialmente nos invernos, que a madeira por estar numa area mais a norte.
a area mais "macronésica" de portugal é o litoral a sul de sintra a altitudes inferiores a 300-400m.


----------



## AnDré (11 Jan 2010 às 20:21)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Janeiro 2010*



Sunderlandz disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> S.Miguel-Azores, com o devido respeito acho que alguns de nós já compreendemos o que você quer dizer! O Arquipélago dos Açores é mais chuvoso, mais frio e mais tempestuoso, enquanto que o Arquipélago da Madeira é mais quente, menos chuvoso e menos tempestuoso... Acho que ninguém está aqui para provar nada!
> cumps



Certo. 
No entanto o S.Miguel-Azores referiu pontos que gostava de ver comprovados.

Nomeadamente isto:



S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Se na Serra do Salto do Cavalo (S.Miguel) uma elevação média com apenas 805 m de altitude se registam anualmente valores aproximados de precipitação na ordem dos 7000 mm



E quanto a isto:



S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> As altitudes mais altas da Madeira não falam pelo seu todo porque se for para falar das altitudes da Madeira, então também vou começar por falar das altitudes dos Açores, que por sua vez são bem mais elevadas do que a Madeira e por conseguinte como é óbvio, registarão com toda a certeza maiores valores absolutos extremos quer em quantidade de precipitação quer em temperatura, nebulosidade e humidade, mas não seria correcto fazê-lo porque as mesmas no entanto, não falam pelo seu todo!



Também não creio que seja verdade.


Basta pensar no seguinte:
Quantos Km2 tem os Açores com uma cota superior a 1200m?
Quantos Km2 tem a Madeira com uma cota superior a 1200m?

A ilha da Madeira não tem nenhum ponto onde caiam mais do que os 5000/6000mm anuais que caiem nas vertentes norte mais altas do Pico (um dos lugares com mais precipitação anual do hemisfério norte).

Mas ao nível de diversidade climática, não sei se alguma ilha dos Açores "ganhe" à ilha da Madeira.

Basta ver que não há nenhuma que tenha um terreno tão acidentado.
Nem nenhuma outra com um planalto acima dos 1400m de altitude.






E quanto a extremos:


----------



## MSantos (11 Jan 2010 às 20:38)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Janeiro 2010*

Caro S.Miguel-Azores, toda a gente sabe que existem diferenças entre os arquipelagos. Tu e qualquer membro Açoriano ou Madeirense ia achar desmotivante participar num tópico de seguimento em que os participantes fossem muito poucos. Só para dar um exmplo, os membros Açorianos que participam diariamente no MeteoPT são para além de ti o *MiguelMinhoto*, o *Hazores* e muitos poucos mais, ía ser um tópico muito pobre não achas? 

Assim os membros insulares tem oportunidade de comparar registos e condições atmosfericas, porque o clima dos dois aquipelagos tem mais semelhanças do que diferenças.

O tópico de seguimento Sul apresenta muito mais diferenças do que a Madeira e os Açores


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (11 Jan 2010 às 20:52)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Janeiro 2010*



stormy disse:


> boas noites
> gostaria de saber o porquê de tantas arrogancias por parte de certo membro que vive algures num canto da ilha de sao miguel....
> gostaria de saber se esse mebro tem algum doutoramento ou algum estudo geografico da sua area de residencia para que eu possa tambem aprender alguma coisa.....
> tendo em conta o que sei, os açores loclizam-se entre os 37 e os 39º norte ( no continente equivale á faixa a sul o cabo carvoeiro até a ilha do farol) e o arquipelago da madeira á volta dos 31-33º norte.
> ...




Boa noite!

"Arrogância" para si é debater e falar sobre os temas?
Peço desculpa mas limitei-me apenas a fazer a distinção do Clima dos Açores com o Clima da Madeira. Gosto de falar sobre FACTOS e talvez tenha sido por isso que me entendeu mal.

Não se preocupe, eu até compreendo!

Até à data não tenho doutoramento algum. Apenas uma licenciatura se lhe serve de ajuda! E você? Tem algum mestrado na área? Se tiver até lhe agradecia porque assim quem sabe me ajudasse a investigar mais sobre o tema...
Mas se estiver a fim de saber um pouco mais sobre a realidade climática da minha área de residência mande-me uma mensagem em privado que será com todo o gosto que lhe fornecerei tão desejada informação 

Lamento se me entendeu mal. 

Quis dizer que o clima da Madeira é mesotérmico com chuva e sem quedas regulares de neve, e que o seu clima resulta por conseguinte da influência conjunta de vários factores externos e outros regionais, ao contrário dos Açores que não têm influência alguma do efeito da Continentalidade, mas se estiver errado então agradecia desde já que me corrigisse!

Nos Açores, para que saiba, a variação da posição e intensidade do Anticiclone dos Açores podem produzir uma série de variantes:

1 - Com o AA muito desenvolvido para W, as massas de ar tropical marítimo que atingem os Açores são mais quentes e mais húmidas, dando estratos baixos, chuviscosos e por vezes nevoeiro: são as condições do tempo abafado e depressivo que ocorre por vezes nos Açores.

2 - Com o AA centrado a SE do arquipélago, este é invadido por massas de ar com características próximas das do ar tropical marítimo que provocam ainda a formação de estrato-cúmulos e de cúmulos que se resolvem em chuva.

*3* - Com o AA centrado a NW, as massas de ar polar marítimo frio que invadem o arquipélago, provocam a formação de cúmulos grossos, estrato-cúmulos e aguaceiros.

*4* - Quando o AA está centrado mais a Sul e tem menor intensidade, o arquipélago fica sob a acção das depressões e ciclones vindos de W a que se associam com muita frequência, frentes frias que afectam o estado do tempo conforme a sua trajectória e velocidade. 

O factor orográfico é determinante no agravamento das condições que determinam a ocorrência de precipitações muito intensas.

Nos Açores o regime térmico é de Inverno e Verão suaves. Atendendo ao regime pluviométrico, nos Açores, trata-se de um clima chuvoso sem meses secos em que os máximos de precipitação ocorrem nos meses frios.

Já a Madeira possui um clima predominantemente temperado com características oceânicas, variando de seco a húmido e moderadamente chuvoso variando desde semiárido, até húmido na sua região interior.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (11 Jan 2010 às 20:57)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Janeiro 2010*


Provar? É já com todo o gosto 

Lembre-se que o caso dos Açores deve-se à sua maior exposição à Frente Polar e não ao seu relevo  A Serra do Salto do Cavalo é verdade é que é mais baixa que alguns planaltos da Madeira mas a verdade é que comporta um MAIOR numero de precipitação acumulada anual.. e tente adivinhar??? Não é devido sobretudo ao seu relevo mas sim ao factor LATITUDE ARQUIPELÁGICA 

Mas também lembre-se que a Madeira é apenas uma ilha e os Açores 9 e vários ilhéus e por isso o factor orográfico muda imenso de ilha para ilha sem falar que o Pico é a maior altitude de Portugal.. (ou não)!

 Aconselho-o vivamente a ler e a investigar mais sobre a matéria em questão assim com certeza manter-se-á devidamente actualizado e terá todas as suas dúvidas respondidas!

Quer duvidar da minha palavra está à vontade, mas por favor não duvide da palavra dos mesmos cientistas e autores açorianos!

*MARQUES*, Rui Tiago Fernandes, _Contribuição para o conhecimento da instabilidade geomorfológica nos Açores: Estudo de movimentos de vertente associados a diferentes mecanismos desencadeantes_, Universidade dos Açores, Departamento de Geociências, 2004

Cumprimentos


----------



## stormy (11 Jan 2010 às 21:21)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Janeiro 2010*

o clima da madeira NAO É OCEANICO e o clima dos açores é algo entre o OCEANICO E O TROPICAL HUMIDO sendo que comparando, por exemplo, os açores ás bermudas um tem mais caracteristicas tropicais humidas, as bermudas, e outro mais oceanicas, os açores.
o clima da madeira é muito variado encontrando-se entre a faixa mesotermica e megatermica, a cotas inferiores aos valores que ja referi, sendo similar o clima madeirense a certas areas das canarias.
quanto a essas posiçoes do AA e regime de ventos ha na sua cabeça umas confusoes.

voce disse assim:
1- Com o AA muito desenvolvido para W, as massas de ar tropical marítimo que atingem os Açores são mais quentes e mais húmidas, dando estratos baixos, chuviscosos e por vezes nevoeiro: são as condições do tempo abafado e depressivo que ocorre por vezes nos Açores.

2- Com o AA centrado a SE do arquipélago, este é invadido por massas de ar com características próximas das do ar tropical marítimo que provocam ainda a formação de estrato-cúmulos e de cúmulos que se resolvem em chuva.

3 - Com o AA centrado a NW, as massas de ar polar marítimo frio, que invadem o arquipélago, provocam a formação de cúmulos grossos, estrato-cúmulos e aguaceiros.

4 - Quando o AA está centrado mais a Sul e tem menor intensidade, o arquipélago fica sob a acção das depressões e ciclones vindos de W a que se associam com muita frequência, frentes frias que afectam o estado do tempo conforme a sua trajectória e velocidade. 

mas é assim:
1- Com o AA muito desenvolvido para W, as massas de ar que afectam os açores sao polares maritimas, procedentes de NW ou N dando-se origem a temperaturas baixas associadas á descida do jet e aguaceiros ou trovoadas

2- Com o AA centrado a SE ou E do arquipélago, este é invadido por massas de ar puramente tropical marítimo, procedentes de SW que provocam ainda a formação de estrato-cúmulos e de cúmulos que se resolvem em chuva.

3 - Com o AA centrado a NW, as massas de ar polar marítimo frio, procedentes de NE ou N que invadem o arquipélago, provocam a formação de cúmulos grossos, estrato-cúmulos e aguaceiros.

4 - Quando o AA está centrado mais a Sul e tem menor intensidade, o arquipélago fica sob a acção das depressões e frentes vindass de W ou NW


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (11 Jan 2010 às 21:29)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Janeiro 2010*



stormy disse:


> quanto a essas posiçoes do AA e regime de ventos ha na sua cabeça umas confusoes.
> 
> voce disse assim:
> 1- Com o AA muito desenvolvido para W, as massas de ar tropical marítimo que atingem os Açores são mais quentes e mais húmidas, dando estratos baixos, chuviscosos e por vezes nevoeiro: são as condições do tempo abafado e depressivo que ocorre por vezes nos Açores.
> ...



Repito:

Com o AA muito desenvolvido para W, as massas de ar tropical marítimo que atingem os Açores são mais quentes e mais húmidas, dando estratos baixos, chuviscosos e por vezes nevoeiro: são as condições do tempo abafado e depressivo que ocorre por vezes nos Açores.

Repito novamente: O clima na Madeira é subtropical oceânico

                          O clima nos Açores é temperado marítimo não se registando a influência da Continentalidade.

Nos Açores só há apenas uma ÚNICA ilha que tem algumas influências semelhantes a um clima Subtropical marítimo ( ainda que mínimo), e essa ilha é o Corvo

Não estou a fazer confusão alguma .. Quem sabe não estará você a fazer confusão?  Investigue mais e verá que tenho razão... apesar de não ter ainda nenhum "doutoramento" na área lool

O resto que você disse foi praticamente o que eu tinha referido anteriormente


----------



## stormy (11 Jan 2010 às 21:43)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Janeiro 2010*

observe esta situaçao de AA a W/WSW e tire conclusoes:


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (11 Jan 2010 às 22:14)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Janeiro 2010*



stormy disse:


> observe esta situaçao de AA a W/WSW e tire conclusoes:



Então explique-me a mim e aos Açorianos o porquê do tempo de tectos baixos e de nevoeiros constantes e chuviscosos quando o AA está centrado mais a W do arquipélago açoriano???

Estranho não acha?

Mas se quiser recomendo-lhe umas boas obras editadas há 4 anos sobre o Clima nos Açores 

Em jeito de conclusão e em relação ào debate anterior só há uma coisa a dizer:

Na ilha da Madeira as precipitações são bastantes escassas no litoral sul( abrigado aos ventos húmidos do norte, mais exposto aos raios solares e mais influenciado pelos ventos secos do Norte de África), mas relativamente abundantes na vertente norte e nas áreas elevadas.

Os Açores, situados no trajecto das perturbações frontais da Frente Polar e do Oeste, a precipitação é relativamente abundante em todas as ilhas desempenhando o relevo neste arquipélago, um papel dominante nos acentuados contrastes pluviométricos.

Além do relevo que não é o único factor importante que explica os contrastes  acerca das precipitações entre os dois arquipélagos, o factor latitude é outra condicionante quer na temperatura, quer na trajectória das perturbações frontais e no deslocamento das massas de ar.

Assim sendo os Açores e por se situarem mais a norte e mais expostos à Frente Polar, são mais pluviosos porque situam-se a uma maior latitude, logo sendo afectado mais pelas perturbações frontais e tempestades atlânticas, não só porque estas seguem muitas vezes um trajecto de sudoeste para nordeste, como ainda porque estão frequentemente deslocadas para norte devido à posição média da crista anticiclónica que situa-se a Leste e a Sul dos Açores(Madeira e Portugal Continental), libertando as regiões meridionais da sua acção( novamente Madeira e Portugal Continental).

Daí que a Madeira por se situar a uma menor latitude, é mais seca do que os Açores, não só porque é menos afectada pelas referidas perturbações como ainda porque é mais influenciada pelos anticiclones subtropicais sendo frequentemente invadida no Verão por massas de ar tropical continental vindas do Norte de África.


----------



## AnDré (12 Jan 2010 às 01:36)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Janeiro 2010*



S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Provar? É já com todo o gosto
> 
> Lembre-se que o caso dos Açores deve-se à sua maior exposição à Frente Polar e não ao seu relevo  A Serra do Salto do Cavalo é verdade é que é mais baixa que alguns planaltos da Madeira mas a verdade é que comporta um MAIOR numero de precipitação acumulada anual.. e tente adivinhar??? Não é devido sobretudo ao seu relevo mas sim ao factor LATITUDE ARQUIPELÁGICA
> 
> Mas também lembre-se que a Madeira é apenas uma ilha e os Açores 9 e vários ilhéus e por isso o factor orográfico muda imenso de ilha para ilha sem falar que o Pico é a maior altitude de Portugal.. (ou não)!



S.Miguel-Azores,

O que eu duvido, e como citei, são dos 7000mm médios anuais de a Serra do Salto do Cavalo (805m), quando os valores de precipitação anuais médios mais elevados em Portugal se dão nos pontos mais altos das vertentes norte da ilha do Pico e rondam os 5000/6000mm.

Gostava que me apresenta-se então a informação climatológica dessa serra no Salto do Cavalo a 805m de altitude.
Infelizmente não consigo ter acesso à tese que me apresentou.

E quanto aos extremos, apresentei as tabelas do instituto de meteorologia.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Jan 2010 às 01:46)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Janeiro 2010*



S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Mas também lembre-se que a Madeira é apenas uma ilha e os Açores 9 e vários ilhéus



A Madeira é apenas uma ilha ? A Madeira é um arquipélago com 2 ilhas e alguns ilhéus inabitados.

Se é para falar da Madeira como uma ilha, então não se pode falar nas 9 ilhas dos Açores, mas também só numa. Sejamos imparciais.

E, por favor, não esteja sempre a falar das condições _climatéricas_. Queria dizer climáticas, meteorológicas, atmosféricas ? Talvez...


Aqui vai a desambiguação de climatérico na original acepção da palavra:

_Nesta vertente, a palavra refere-se ao período da vida vulgarmente considerado crítico que corresponde à menopausa na mulher ou ao declínio sexual no homem, e que se carateriza por um conjunto de modificações endócrinas, somáticas e psíquicas. No português europeu, é habitual grafar a palavra como climactérico, referente ao climactério, tornado-se assim mais fácil distinguir este significado, gramaticalmente mais correcto, do significado mais popular apresentado acima.

Recorrendo uma vez mais a alguns dicionários, verifica-se o seguinte:

Dicionário da Língua Portuguesa, Porto Editora, 7ª Edição climactérico "(med) Relativo ao climactério, (do grego klimakterikós, crítico, pelo latim climactericus)." climactério "(med) Período da vida vulgarmente considerado como idade crítica, (do grego klimaktér, degrau, ponto crítico da vida)." Vocabulário da Língua Portuguesa, p. 260 Climactérico "Relativo a uma das épocas da vida consideradas como críticas, o climactério."_

Obtido em http://pt.wiktionary.org/wiki/Discussão:climatérico


----------



## stormy (12 Jan 2010 às 01:59)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Janeiro 2010*

ja lhe disse...é impossivel ter ventos quentes de sul com o AA a W....os açores sofrem influencia de massas tropicais vindas de sul ou sudoeste quando o AA esta ou por cima ou a leste/sudeste.
quando o AA esta a nordeste ou norte das ilhas o fluxo é de este/sudeste/nordeste com intrusoes ora polares continentais ora tropicais continentais.
se o AA estiver a oeste ou NW os ventos serao de NW ou N e se o AA estiver a sul os ventos serao de W.
quanto aos 7000mm no cabeço que tem 850m e esta perto da sua residencia ..pois....se você acredita nisso ou é mesmo uma tabua rasa ou foi muito bem enganado....é mesmo assim...
é impossivel esse valor...se assim fosse teriamos uns 9000mm no pico
se no entanto prefere ir contra leis de dinamica atmosferica establecidas ha 100 anos e quer establecer teorias do arco da velha acho melhor que  se inscreva noutro forum...ou que vá para jornalista da TVI


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (12 Jan 2010 às 02:08)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Janeiro 2010*



AnDré disse:


> S.Miguel-Azores,
> 
> O que eu duvido, e como citei, são dos 7000mm médios anuais de a Serra do Salto do Cavalo (805m), quando os valores de precipitação anuais médios mais elevados em Portugal se dão nos pontos mais altos das vertentes norte da ilha do Pico e rondam os 5000/6000mm.
> 
> ...



Como deves de saber os Açores são ilhas que sempre foram dadas a muitos extremos climatológicos em relação à distribuição da precipitação.

Os dados sobre essa informação climatológica estão patentes na Universidade dos Açores que dispõe de um posto udómetro no Salto do Cavalo aquando de um extremo meteorológico que sucedeu no Concelho da Povoação a 31 de Outubro de 1997 causando vários deslizamentos de terra que soterraram parcialmente a freguesia da Ribeira Quente. Desde aí uma equipa de investigadores e geólogos açorianos têm estabelecido ali naquela serra um posto udómetro e não só ali mas em várias outras serras do mesmo concelho.

Chegou-se posteriormente à conclusão que o enquadramento geomorfológico e geológico do concelho da Povoação possui um micro-clima particular que favorece o desencadeamento de chuvas diluvianas naquele mesmo concelho, enquanto que em qualquer parte da ilha pode-se estar a assistir a um sol radioso. Não é a primeira vez que tal acontece.

Os dados que tive oportunidade de ver referem-se a uma precipitação anual bastante elevada naquele mesmo concelho. O Concelho da Povoação devido à tipologia da rede de drenagem nomeadamente no que se refere à area reduzida das bacias hidrográficas e ao elavado declive médio das linhas de água, regime pluviométrico, cobertura vegetal/uso do solo e às litologias presentes, são caracterizadas por um regime torrencial, caracterizado por um potencial destrutivo muito elevado.

O factor orográfico na evolução das precipitações anuais daquele concelho verifica-se com o aumento abrupto da precipitação anual registada com a altitude.

Só para teres uma pequena ideia, no ano de 1997 registou-se no posto udométrico do Salto do Cavalo o valor de 8393 mm o que desencadeou a tragédia da Ribeira Quente e Povoação.

Sempre que chove a mais em Ponta Delgada, os concelhos do Nordeste e Povoação por terem micro climas específicos e aliado ao factor orográfico superam abruptamente os valores de Ponta Delgada.

Claro que existem anos em que a precipitação é sempre menor como é óbvio mas regra geral a precipitação anual naqueles concelhos excede o que é aceitável.

Esses extremos geralmente se dão quando em casos extremos a frente fria pressiona o sector quente o que provoca uma muito forte instabilidade convectiva com chuvas diluvianas e grandes tempestades locais.
A influência do relevo é tornada explícita como todos nós sabemos, quando se analisam as correntes de sudoeste (muito frequentes nos Açores). A velocidade das massas de ar é elevada e ao atingir as ilhas verifica-se uma subida drástica da massa de ar húmido originando uma forte condensação. As massas de ar que circulam se Sudoeste têm uma influência determinante no desencadeamento de uma precipitação excepcional, sobretudo na vertente sul da ilha, o que se explica uma enorme pluviosidade anual naqueles mesmos concelhos.

Desde o século XVIII que existem notícias e dados sobre cheias rápidas e movimentos de vertente associados a episódios de chuva torrencial que afectaram a parte oriental de São Miguel.

Se puder arranjar maneira para te comprovar tais dados, não te preocupes que serás o primeiro a ser notificado.

São Miguel tem muitos climas próprios inseridos dentro da própria ilha e aqui é muito fácil saires de Ponta Delgada com um sol radioso e lindo e daqui a 20 km estares a apanhar uma tromba de água. Aqui é muito normal isso surgir.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (12 Jan 2010 às 02:19)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Janeiro 2010*



Daniel Vilão disse:


> A Madeira é apenas uma ilha ? A Madeira é um arquipélago com 2 ilhas e alguns ilhéus inabitados.
> 
> Se é para falar da Madeira como uma ilha, então não se pode falar nas 9 ilhas dos Açores, mas também só numa.



A diferença é que as 9 ilhas dos Açores são todas elas habitadas... talvez tenha-lhe escapado esse pormenor 


"Climate is what we expect, Weather is what we get"


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Jan 2010 às 02:21)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Janeiro 2010*



S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> A diferença é que as 9 ilhas dos Açores são todas elas habitadas... talvez tenha-lhe escapado esse pormenor



E as duas ilhas da Madeira não são ? Ninguém habita a ilha do Porto Santo ?


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (12 Jan 2010 às 02:26)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Janeiro 2010*



stormy disse:


> se no entanto prefere ir contra leis de dinamica atmosferica establecidas ha 100 anos e quer establecer teorias do arco da velha acho melhor que  se inscreva noutro forum...ou que vá para jornalista da TVI



Eu não estou a ir contra nada!

Apenas limito-me a informar-lhe que você está errado naquilo que diz!

Já lhe recomendei obras sobre o Clima dos Açores. Mas você pelos vistos insiste. Leia você mesmo os valores e as diferenças e depois venha debater sobre o mesmo assunto.


Está à vontade para duvidar da minha palavra.

Quer que lhe faculte obras sobre o Clima dos Açores? Só terá a ganhar com isso porque eu graças a deus estou bem inserido e informado no clima da minha área de residencia como você diz 

Não tenho o hábito de opinar ou de dar tiros no escuro assim à tôa.

Se falei o que falei foi porque tive conhecimento sobre o mesmo.

Não se preocupe que o fórum até é enriquecedor para quem ainda não possui um mestrado ou um doutoramento na área...

Cumprimentos


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (12 Jan 2010 às 02:28)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Janeiro 2010*



Daniel Vilão disse:


> E as duas ilhas da Madeira não são ? Ninguém habita a ilha do Porto Santo ?



Mas eu dei a entender que no arquipélago da Madeira só duas ilhas eram habitadas...


----------



## AnDré (12 Jan 2010 às 02:57)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Janeiro 2010*



S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Como deves de saber os Açores são ilhas que sempre foram dadas a muitos extremos climatológicos em relação à distribuição da precipitação.
> 
> Os dados sobre essa informação climatológica estão patentes na Universidade dos Açores que dispõe de um posto udómetro no Salto do Cavalo aquando de um extremo meteorológico que sucedeu no Concelho da Povoação a 31 de Outubro de 1997 causando vários deslizamentos de terra que soterraram parcialmente a freguesia da Ribeira Quente. Desde aí uma equipa de investigadores e geólogos açorianos têm estabelecido ali naquela serra um posto udómetro e não só ali mas em várias outras serras do mesmo concelho.
> 
> ...



Vou ficar então à espera que me arranjes esses dados dessa serra.
Custa-me a acreditar que uma serra que nem 900m de altitude tem, tenha uma precipitação média anual de 7000mm, quando no Pico com mais de 2000m a precipitação média é de 5000/6000mm.

Em alguns pontos do Gerês, de quando em vez a precipitação anual ultrapassa dos 5000mm. No entanto a média anual não vai muito além dos 3000mm.

Sobre os fenómenos extremos, eles acontecem tanto nos Açores, como na Madeira, como nas Canárias, etc.

São esses fenómenos extremos e pontuais que provocam desastres como esse de 1997, e não a precipitação média anual.


Já agora os dados referentes à estação de Lagoa das Furnas, desse ano que 1997. 






Aconselho a leitura integral do seguinte documento:

 A Catástrofe da Ribeira Quente


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (12 Jan 2010 às 03:07)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Janeiro 2010*



AnDré disse:


> Vou ficar então à espera que me arranjes esses dados dessa serra.
> Custa-me a acreditar que uma serra que nem 900m de altitude tem, tenha uma precipitação média anual de 7000mm, quando no Pico com mais de 2000m a precipitação média é de 5000/6000mm.
> 
> Em alguns pontos do Gerês, de quando em vez a precipitação anual ultrapassa dos 5000mm. No entanto a média anual não vai muito além dos 3000mm.
> ...






Obrigada pelos dados mas sobre esses eu já tinha conhecimento 

Claro que os fenómenos pontuais e extremos provocam disparidades extremas de precipitação nisso estamos ambos de acordo.

Mas por favor não atires as culpas nem te vires contra mim porque eu não tenho culpa do que vi e do que li.

Estou apenas a referir aquilo que vi e como te disse se tiver acesso a esses dados serás o primeiro a saber não te preocupes.

Mas isso talvez se explique como já referi anteriormente devido ao micro-clima especifico daquele mesmo concelho que é propício no desencadear de chuvas torrenciais nas zonas mais montanhosas. O mesmo pode acontecer em qualquer parte do globo quando existem micro climas de tal ordem.

 Na caldeira do Pico não há nenhuma lagoa e possivelmente é o local mais chuvoso dos Açores. Obviamente que nestes casos a precipitação-evaporação são compensadas pela infiltração+escoamento superficial. Óbvio! O mesmo não se passa em São Miguel no Concelho da Povoação, que apesar de ter um relevo mais baixo comporta um regime chuvoso torrencial associado obviamente ao seu enquadramento geomorfológico.

No Verão ocorre muita precipitação de origem orográfica e convectiva que é mais notada nas ilhas maiores e com cotas mais elevadas e por esta razão as diferenças abismais...

Usando uma frase que um meteorologista (Dr Pedro Mata), aqui dos Açores  diz: "Se existe um local no planeta onde é muito difícil fazer uma previsão exacta e a 100% esse sítio é nos Açores"

Para os mais cépticos:

*Aconselho vivamente a lerem*:

_J. Agostinho, Clima dos Açores, Açoreana. - Angra do Heroísmo: Sociedade Afonso Chaves. - Vol. 3 (1942)

J. Agostinho, Clima e vegetaçäo, Açoreana. - Angra do Heroísmo: Sociedade Afonso Chaves. - Vol. 4 (1947)

J. Agostinho, Clima dos Açores : contributo para o estudo da sua variaçäo secular, Açoreana. - Angra do Heroísmo: Sociedade Afonso Chaves. - Vol. 4 (1948)


Alice Berto, Clima dos Açores e Madeira, //In: Pesca e navegaçäo. - Lisboa: Electroliber. - Vol. 4(1983)


J. Agostinho, Clima dos Açores : subsídios para o seu estudo, Angra do Heroísmo : Tip. Andrade, -1942_

_MARQUES, Rui Tiago Fernandes, Contribuição para o conhecimento da instabilidade geomorfológica nos Açores: Estudo de movimentos de vertente associados a diferentes mecanismos desencadeantes, Universidade dos Açores, Departamento de Geociências, 2004_

Neste momento alerta amarelo para os Açores devido à previsão de chuva forte de vento igualmente forte.

Sigo com Céu encoberto

Pressão atmosférica: 1010 HP

Aguaceiros

Vento moderado a Fresco de Oeste (20-40km/h)

Humidade: 94%

Temperatura: 14º


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (12 Jan 2010 às 12:14)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Janeiro 2010*

Bom dia! 

Aqui pela Lagoa e céu concelho manhã de céu muito nublado com abertas, vento fraco. Durante a noite caíram alguns aguaceiros. 

Ás 8h30 estavam 15,2ºC em Santa Cruz da Lagoa.

Quanto ao aceso debate entre os climas dos açores e da madeira, pelo que sei e conheço em certos pontos o S. Miguel Açores tem razão, por exemplo no que se refere á diversidade do clima dentro de uma mesma ilha, basta ver que aqui onde vivo, concelho da Lagoa, já cheguei a sair de casa com céu encoberto e chuva e chegar aqui á Ribeira Chã com céu quase limpo, numa distancia de 10 km, onde vivo normalmente é mais quente que na Ribeira Chã, como fica numa baía estou um pouco mais protegido dos ventos do que outras zonas do concelho. É preciso não esquecer que depois tenho o clima de montanha do Pico da Barrosa, na Lagoa fica também o lugar mais seco da ilha, a caloura, que tem um microclima próprio.
No entanto tenho de discurdar em relação à neve, isto baseando-me nas informações do IM. Tirando o Pico, onde através de fotos se vê neve várias vezes no inverno e a cotas altas, nas outras ilhas poderá acontecer aqui em S. Miguel, mas penso que quantidades pequenas, salvo anos excepcionais. Basta ver que na vaga de frio de 2009, onde nevou mesmo a sério foi no Pico e nas Flores, que eu saiba a neve em S. Miguel se caíu foi pouca, pois não vi qualquer noticia sobre isso, nem fotos. Ou das duas uma, ou como digo a neve foi quase nula e passou despercebida ou então há um boicote informativo sobre esses acontecimentos por aqui.


----------



## alex vieria (12 Jan 2010 às 12:50)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Janeiro 2010*

Apetece desistir deste fórum, não dá pica nenhuma, a constantes ataques contra os madeirenses, sempre com a iniciativa de provocar, nós já lhe demos a razão de que é  somos diferentes a nível de alguns aspecto climáticos, mas são mais + as semelhanças que nós aproxima, por isso não vejo sentido criar fórum separados, devido que os Açores são oceânicas e a Madeira é sub-tropical. Aqui na Madeira também encontra-se micro-climas muito acentuadas principalmente nas estações estivais, primavera e Outono.
Não comento, porque não desejo provocar, para mim o assunto esta encerrado, eu não seria da iniciativa de provocar, mas sempre terei a iniciativa de defender sê for possível refutar, mas para dar a razão aos factos dá-se!!! Porque não é bom ser humilde!!!


Actualmente chuva!!!
Temp Actual: 18,3ºC
Vento fraco W
HR: 94%


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (12 Jan 2010 às 13:01)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Janeiro 2010*



alex vieria disse:


> Apetece desistir deste fórum, não dá pica nenhuma, a constantes ataques contra os madeirenses, sempre com a iniciativa de provocar, nós já lhe demos a razão de que é  somos diferentes a nível de alguns aspecto climáticos, mas são mais + as semelhanças que nós aproxima, por isso não vejo sentido criar fórum separados, devido que os Açores são oceânicas e a Madeira é sub-tropical. Aqui na Madeira também encontra-se micro-climas muito acentuadas principalmente nas estações estivais, primavera e Outono.
> Não comento, porque não desejo provocar, para mim o assunto esta encerrado, eu não seria da iniciativa de provocar, mas sempre terei a iniciativa de defender sê for possível refutar, mas para dar a razão aos factos dá-se!!! Porque não é bom ser humilde!!!
> 
> 
> ...



Sou totalmente contra a criação de tópicos separados! Não se justifica.  Se fossemos levar tudo ao promenor tinhamos então de criar topicos diferentes para cada ilha dos açores e ainda dentro de cada ilha para cada zona. O mesmo digo aí para a Madeira, tinha que se criar um tópico para o Funchal, outro para o Arieeiro, outro para a encosta norte, etc. Que me perdoe quem defende a criação de dois tópicos separados para os Açores e Madeira, mas isso é um autentico disparate, algo sem nexo nenhum.

Agora aqui mantém-se o céu muito nublado


----------



## Rog (12 Jan 2010 às 13:03)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Janeiro 2010*



alex vieria disse:


> Apetece desistir deste fórum, não dá pica nenhuma, a constantes ataques contra os madeirenses, sempre com a iniciativa de provocar, nós já lhe demos a razão de que é  somos diferentes a nível de alguns aspecto climáticos, mas são mais + as semelhanças que nós aproxima, por isso não vejo sentido criar fórum separados, devido que os Açores são oceânicas e a Madeira é sub-tropical. Aqui na Madeira também encontra-se micro-climas muito acentuadas principalmente nas estações estivais, primavera e Outono.
> Não comento, porque não desejo provocar, para mim o assunto esta encerrado, eu não seria da iniciativa de provocar, mas sempre terei a iniciativa de defender sê for possível refutar, mas para dar a razão aos factos dá-se!!! Porque não é bom ser humilde!!!
> 
> Actualmente chuva!!!
> ...



E norte e sul da Madeira que diferença por vezes.. e a 30 min de distância. Hoje é um desses dias. Por aqui céu com algumas abertas e ainda nada de precipitação. Quanto já tens acumulado por aí?
Sigo com 18,6ºC 
79%HR
1020hpa

Funchal


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (12 Jan 2010 às 15:15)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Janeiro 2010*

Boa tarde!

Lamento que hajam membros que não consigam fazer a distinção entre "ataques" e "factos".

Aqui ninguém está a atacar ninguém, está-se a falar apenas de FACTOS! Pelos vistos existe uma certa renúncia em querer aceitar o clima que se tem.

Eu aceito perfeitamente o Clima que tenho... e vocês será que aceitam? Parece-me que não já que tudo o que o S.Miguel-Azores diz aqui é "mentira"... ou não!

Não é preciso ir muito longe... os simples manuais do secundário até explicam essa pequena variabilidade atmosférica entre os dois arquipélagos!
Ou então perguntem ao meteorologista mais próximo da vossa freguesia.

Expliquei essas diferenças com FACTOS, e só lamento que me tenham levado à letra!
Só aceita quem quiser.... mas pelos vistos há muitos membros que se ofendem à tôa e de borla misturando alhos com bugalhos.... as minhas desculpas então a todos se tiver sido... o caso

Assunto encerrado da minha parte!

Prefiro debater com pessoas que não sejam tão sensíveis...


Por aqui noite de aguaceiros e vento fresco com rajadas

Neste momento céu com períodos de muito nublado

Temperatura 15 graus

Pressão 1012 HP

Vento fresco de Oeste com rajadas

Temperatura: 14 graus


Pra já os Açores em alerta amarelo...avizinha-se chuva forte ao cair do dia com vento igualmente forte


----------



## Sunderlandz (12 Jan 2010 às 15:28)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Janeiro 2010*



S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Boa tarde!
> 
> Lamento que hajam membros que não consigam fazer a distinção entre "ataques" e "factos".
> 
> ...



Boas S.Miguel-Azores

Até posso dar-te uma sugestão! 
Se quiseres debater mais sobre esse tema (Onde chove mais???) clica neste link: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/off-topic/11/ 

cumps


----------



## alex vieria (12 Jan 2010 às 15:33)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Janeiro 2010*

Eu fiquei revoltado pelo teu cinismo (S.Miguel-Azores) é só isso!!! Foi só isso desde esses dias no final de Dezembro, não gostei a tua abordagem, foi algo ríspida!!! Mexeu comigo foi só!!! Estamos aqui só para reportar situações actuais e extremas do momento climatológico de um ponto qualquer da nossa geografia. Criar um fórum de construção e não de separação a diversidade fica bem em qualquer grupo, cada cabeça é um mundo, e a junção de força derruba-se os muros de qualquer ideologia espalhadas pelo mundo fora!!!  

Temos de manter este fórum aberto, convido-te a fazer uma introspecção e vê a tua perspectiva passadas das tuas respostas e assim veras o fio da ninhada!!! Fica bem meu caro!!!


----------



## alex vieria (12 Jan 2010 às 16:29)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Janeiro 2010*

Neste preciso momento a chuva se intensifica (moderada) acumulei 5,9 mm ultimo reporte!!! fiquem bem!!! e desculpa (S.Miguel-Azores), espero que continues a reporta em São Miguel o seu estado do tempo!!! força meu caro.

Meus colegas da Madeira, espero eu contribuir com meu grão de areia os nossas descrições do nosso clima!!! força meus caros, não os conheço in-loco, mas até que enfim consigo exprimir, este conhecimento desde que tinha 8 anos de idade quando o meu pai me ofereceu um mapa e um mapa-mundi, hoje em dia tenho 654 mapas de diferentes tipos e sou conhecido pelo meus mais achegados como o homem do tempo. Mesmo na altura de faculdade por Lisboa!!! 

Conheço todo Portugal inclusive a ilha "São Miguel" que foi em 2007 , a ilha é mesmo muito bonita! não conheço o resto das 8 ilhas. Me considero Ilheu, mesmo que não seja!!! Devido que meus pais são madeirense mas eu sou luso-descendente. Aprendi a língua de Luís de Camões a relativamente a pouco(10 anos).


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (12 Jan 2010 às 19:26)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Janeiro 2010*



alex vieria disse:


> Eu fiquei revoltado pelo teu cinismo (S.Miguel-Azores) é só isso!!! Foi só isso desde esses dias no final de Dezembro, não gostei a tua abordagem, foi algo ríspida!!! Mexeu comigo foi só!!! Estamos aqui só para reportar situações actuais e extremas do momento climatológico de um ponto qualquer da nossa geografia. Criar um fórum de construção e não de separação a diversidade fica bem em qualquer grupo, cada cabeça é um mundo, e a junção de força derruba-se os muros de qualquer ideologia espalhadas pelo mundo fora!!!
> 
> Temos de manter este fórum aberto, convido-te a fazer uma introspecção e vê a tua perspectiva passadas das tuas respostas e assim veras o fio da ninhada!!! Fica bem meu caro!!!



Ficaste revoltado?

Ora essa não há que ficar revoltado!

Revoltado fiquei eu que é profundamente lamentável as pessoas se ofenderem por tão pouco quando no fundo eu apenas estava a falar de DIFERENÇAS de LATITUDE entre os dois arquipélagos que se exprimem mais de acordo com a posição de latitude em que estão posicionados os mesmos arquipélagos mas pelos vistos a renuncia em aceitar o clima que se tem paira nas mentes de algumas pessoas que infelizmente não sabem aceitar uma conversa civilizada, e não sou eu que invento tais realidades... são os próprios gráficos, cientistas e meteorologistas, portanto culpem a eles... não a mim! Eu insultei alguém? Tratei mal alguém? Parece-me que não mas sempre podes ir atrás ler e reler o que eu escrevi.

Meu Deus onde vamos nós?!?!... Sem comentários... 
Lamento profundamente que confundas "cinismo" com factos"
No dicionário ainda existe sinónimo para tais adjectivos!

Eu aceito bem o Clima que tenho e onde estou inserido. Aceito que o meu clima de residência seja temperado marítimo e abundantemente pluvioso durante todo o ano por estar mais exposto à Frente Polar... mas se fosse tórrido ou seco tipo Sahara, ou Tropical, aceitaria tb de igual forma..só não entendo o porquê sempre de as pessoas arrastarem a brasa à sua sardinha como se de uma renuncia se tratasse em dizer que chove mais aqui ou acolá.... Pelo amor de Deus!!! A realidade é só uma e não há que negar mais! O clima dos Açores *não* é o Clima da Madeira! Entendam isso de uma vez por todas por favor!!! Existem disparidades quer em termos de precipitação, temperatura, humidade, horas de sol e consequente nebulosidade, e energia atmosférica por os Açores se situarem bem mais a Nordeste da Madeira! As realidades climáticas e atmosféricas dos Açores são claramente distintas da Madeira!

Mais claro que isso só mesmo água!
Aceite quem quiser, porque eu graças a deus aceito perfeitamente o Clima que tenho, ao contrário de alguem ou alguns que tentam "pintar" a todo o custo o seu Clima como se fosse igual ao Clima Açoriano quiçá fruto talvez de uma grande ignorância ou recusa em aceitar que se situam numa latitude de Clima Subtropical... Lamentável e triste!

Por favor, não banalizem de uma forma leviana o Clima dos Açores! 

Os Climas Temperados Marítimos (Açores), são sempre mais frios do que os Subtropicais por se situarem a latitudes superiores dos mesmos, e estando a Madeira localizada mais à latitude dos Anticiclones Subtropicais é mais que natural que tenha um clima diferente do dos Açores. Entendam!!!

Gosto muito das coisas EXPLÍCITAS e certinhas e só não gosto da mentira e da confusão! Tlv seja por isso mesmo que me entenderam mal...Essa é a diferença! E para tal já me fartei de comparar gráficos e até recomendei obras de referência aos mais incrédulos... mas se mesmo assim preferem entrar numa vertente de "guerrinha" estúpida e sem nexo o problema já não é meu... Temos pena! Pelos vistos não entra na carola de alguns! 
Estudar faz bem e trás cultura!
Quando sei que tenho razão naquilo que digo sou capaz de ir até ao fundo do poço só para provar a minha veracidade mas tb quando não tenho razão, sei reconhecer que não a tenho... E como tal já dei por encerrado esse debate há já muito tempo... só não sei porque insistem ainda...E sim tens razão! Isso aqui é um fórum onde se *exprimem as diferenças e as variabilidades climatológicas*, que é o que eu tenho feito até agora... pena que alguns não vejam isso... pelos vistos devo de andar no fórum errado... ou não!

Estudem... afinal não custa muito e só vos faz bem!

http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clima_dos_A%C3%A7ores


----------



## alex vieria (13 Jan 2010 às 04:23)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Janeiro 2010*

Boa noite acabei de vêr o que fizes-te no wikipedia, sabias que na caraibas sê diz que os Açores é o cemiterio dos furacões, devido a posição na altura de verão e inicio de outono da AA fica junto ao arquipelago, já que o berço dos furacões é em Cabo Verde, atingem a sua maior força nas aguas das caraibas, pode entrar pelo continente americano o so passar pelo largo da florida, passa pelas carolinas´s states, e pode morrer em algures entre Bermudas e Açores, de vez em quando chega ao corvo e flores, com categoria 1 depois morre, e transforma em depressão tropical.

Sabes meu caro, eu aceito os teus facto, aceito o conteudo mas não a forma como o fazes é so isso, não é questão de conteudo mas sim pela forma como o fazes. 

a ilha da Madeira pode sentir orgulho de ser o clima mas ameno de todo Portugal e talvez de toda Europa, devido que muitos famosos vieram cá parar nos seculos passados, e hoje em dia a descansar e tentar aliviar as suas doenças. "Emperatriz da Austria" só um exemplo entre otros. Conheço a Ilha de São Miguel muito gira diga-se, mas não tenho nenhuma inveja do clima dos açores foi no mês de maio, de manhã chovia e a tarde era sol, ni é 8 ni 88, mas a nivel de temperatura não achei muita diferença, com respeito à altura do ano "maio" foi na altura da vossa grande festa Espíritu Santo em Ponta Delgada, perto de uma praça quem vai indo pelo lado do porto, mes pero do café do teatro tipo discoteca a noite!!! não sei o nome, eu fique no Hotel Royal Garden Hotel, perto disso tudo!!!

 Porque eu nasci em um pais com clima equatorial, só com dois estaçoes: Seco/Humido, e já passai por tempestades de categoria 3-4, já experimentei in-loco 190km/h é espantoso!!! por isso as minhas preferência é clima mais ameno e solarengo!!!  Acredita que não invejo o clima dos açores!!! Força meu caro!!!


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (13 Jan 2010 às 04:54)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Janeiro 2010*



alex vieria disse:


> Boa noite acabei de vêr o que fizes-te no wikipedia, sabias que na caraibas sê diz que os Açores é o cemiterio dos furacões, devido a posição na altura de verão e inicio de outono da AA fica junto ao arquipelago, já que o berço dos furacões é em Cabo Verde, atingem a sua maior força nas aguas das caraibas, pode entrar pelo continente americano o so passar pelo largo da florida, passa pelas carolinas´s states, e pode morrer em algures entre Bermudas e Açores, de vez em quando chega ao corvo e flores, com categoria 1 depois morre, e transforma em depressão tropical.
> 
> Sabes meu caro, eu aceito os teus facto, aceito o conteudo mas não a forma como o fazes é so isso, não é questão de conteudo mas sim pela forma como o fazes.
> 
> ...




Olá boas novamente!


A minha maneira de "falar" é só uma e é com a verdade, doa a quem doer! Peço desculpa mas jogo sempre com a verdade sem faltar ao respeito a ninguém mas se feri alguma susceptibilidade então as minhas sinceras desculpas, porque no fundo não era a minha intenção!
Sim eu sei que os Açores são conhecidos como "cemitério" dos Furacões nas Caraíbas, porque eles situam-se na rota dos mesmos... e se viste bem o site que mostrei podes bem ver a inúmera quantidade de Furacões e Ciclones desde 1886 que já passaram pelos Açores.. Isso a partir de 1886 porque se formos mais atrás no passado a lista nc mais acabava...


 E não é preciso ir muito longe.. O ultimo foi o Gordon...

De facto os Açores actualmente estão mais vulneráveis ao aumento da amplitude de Furacões e Tempestades Tropicais devido às mudanças climáticas:

http://www.correiodosacores.net/view.php?id=25916

Há muitos e muitos relatos de várias tempestades que já aqui passaram pelos Açores sendo que a maior tempestade do século XX que passou aqui pelos Açores no ano de 1986 alcançou ventos na ordem dos 250km/h, e as ondas atingiram alturas entre 15 e 20 metros e a rebentação das ondas, chegou a atingir os 60 metros...
Se duvidares da minha palavra posso te indicar os dados 

De facto, podemos até não ter o clima mais ameno da Europa, mas temos as melhores Termas Naturais da Europa e quando muito do mundo depois da Islândia 

Pois é meu caro amigo ilhéu... Queriamos nós ter um Clima mais ameno como vcs têm aí... 

Obrigado por teres gostado da ilha.. De facto os Açores são muito belos.. Os Açores tiveram a honrosa posição de 2 lugar classificadas como os melhores destinos turísticos de todo o mundo de entre 111 ilhas e arquipélagos do mundo pela National Geographic 

Mas não é só a beleza dos Açores que é fascinante... é tb o nosso clima que é unico e por vezes muito agreste e é ele que caracteriza a alma do nosso arquipélago!

Não conheço a Madeira mas tenho curiosidade tb de lá ir


----------



## belem (30 Jan 2010 às 18:10)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Nos Açores só há apenas uma ÚNICA ilha que tem algumas influências semelhantes a um clima Subtropical marítimo ( ainda que mínimo), e essa ilha é o Corvo



A Ilha do Corvo de facto, tem mesmo um clima subtropical húmido, segundo Koppen-Geiger, pois não tem meses secos, a temperatura média do mês mais frio é cerca de 13ºc e a do mês mais quente é superior a 22ºc.
A ilha das Flores, nas zonas mais quentes também tem condições para clima subtropical húmido, pois não tem meses secos e a estação das Flores tem 22ºc de média para o mês mais quente.
Acredito, que certas ilhas como a Ilha do Pico, também tenham condições para este clima, nomeadamente na vertente Norte.
Os dados que já postei, apontam fortemente para esta possibilidade. Bom, mas para já é a  Ilha do Corvo  que tem a comprovação.
A variedade bioclimática ou climática  dos Açores é assinalável:


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (1 Fev 2010 às 18:17)

*Ilhas estão mais vulneráveis às alterações climáticas globais*

Situações como as vividas na Ribeira Quente ou na Agualva têm, para o investigador Félix Rodrigues, as características dos fenómenos relacionados com as alterações climáticas. Para o professor da UAç por serem ilhas e por estarem no meio do Atlântico, os Açores estão mais vulneráveis

As ilhas estão mais vulneráveis aos efeitos das alterações climática, e os Açores ainda mais pela sua localização na bacia do Atlântico Norte. Félix Rodrigues, da Universidade dos Açores (UAç), explicou à margem das Jornadas Pedagógicas de Educação Ambiental da ASPEA (ver caixa), que, porque as ilhas são espaços reduzidos, "uma diminuição de área (devido à subida do nível médio das águas) é atroz, porque representa em termos percentuais uma grande diminuição de área ocupada", e porque "a maioria das populações localiza-se à beira-mar". Por outro lado, "localizando-se exactamente a meio do Atlântico, na bacia do Atlântico Norte, e havendo uma intensificação das situações ciclónicas, a probabilidade de sermos apanhados por ciclones é cada vez maior", assim como será maior "a probabilidade de aumentar os eventos meteorológicos extremos, nomeadamente de precipitação intensa (com inundações e derrocadas) e de seca no Verão", adianta o investigador da UAç. 

Na sequência da subida do nível médio das águas, "também aumenta e a distância ao continente e a capacidade de irmos buscar água a outro sítio é de facto reduzida, o quer dizer que nos torna extremamente vulneráveis em termos físicos e em termos económicos", diz ainda Félix Rodrigues. O cenário a que se refere o professor da Universidade dos Açores diz respeito ao futuro, mas segundo Félix Rodrigues, o presente já nos está a oferecer algumas "amostras" das piores previsões dos cientistas. Como faz questão de sublinhar o investigador, apesar de cientificamente ser necessário um estudo estatístico de 30 anos para fazer prova de estamos perante alterações climáticas, situações como as vividas na Ribeira Quente, em São Miguel, ou, mais recentemente, na Agualva, na Terceira,"fazem parte da tipologia de eventos descritos para as alterações climáticas globais". De qualquer forma, afirma o investigador, "as consequências das alterações climáticas já ocorrem. Elas já se estão a intensificar". Mas, aos cientistas não é possível fazer previsões exactas sobre quando os piores cenários se vão fazer sentir. E isso, explica Félix Rodrigues, "deve-se ao facto de não percebermos a taxa de degelo, de não percebermos a uma macro escala o que está efectivamente ocorrer - o sistema é demasiado grande para que o homem consiga introduzir todas as variáveis". 

No entanto, as previsões são "alarmantes", diz o investigador. Basta dizer que antes previa-se que o mar subisse até ao fim do século 20 a 30 centímetros e este ano já se chegou à conclusão que será no mínimo um metro. Soluções para inverter os piores cenários? "Primeiro, é necessário um debate na sociedade civil", defende Felix Rodrigues. "Há medidas políticas que podem ser implementadas, mas as medidas políticas não são suficientes. É preciso que cada cidadão per si haja no sentido de minimizar as emissões - temos de ser muito racionais", sustenta o investigador. "Tudo o que fazemos tem energia envolvida, e a maioria é energia produzida com combustíveis fósseis" e "o excesso de consumo contribui também para as emissões globais (de CO2)". Logo, defende Felix Rodrigues, "a racionalidade no consumo e nas acções é algo que cada um de nós pode fazer conscientemente sem grande prejuízo daquilo que necessita nos dias de hoje". E lembra o investigador, tem de se agir já. "Está-se a aplicar o princípio da precaução muito lentamente" e, por outro lado, "não estamos a planear para 50 anos". "O nosso sistema político planeia tudo a quatro anos, o que é incompatível com os problemas que resultam das alterações climáticas globais", alerta.|| Cardigos admite problemas ambientais Na abertura das XVII Jornadas Pedagógicas da Associação Portuguesa da Educação Ambiental, Frederico Cardigos, director regional do Ambiente admitiu que há nos Açores enormes problemas com organismos invasores e sustentou que a gestão dos resíduos ainda não funciona adequadamente, estando o mar das ilhas sobre uma pressão insustentável. Admitiu, também, que há no arquipélago problemas transversais de gestão de água, que vão desde as lagoas até à água para consumo doméstico. Mas, como sublinhou, igualmente, o Governo Regional elaborou já diversas estratégias para, em simultâneo, colmatar os problemas identificados, destacando os planos de combate às invasoras ou da água, ou a classificação de algumas zonas/sítios sensíveis da Região.|| 

Paula Gouveia

2010-1-30 por Açoriano Oriental em www.acorianooriental.pt

http://www.uac.pt/noticia/ilhas_estao_mais_vulneraveis_as_alteracoes_climaticas_globais


----------



## belem (19 Fev 2010 às 21:46)

belem disse:


> A Ilha do Corvo de facto, tem mesmo um clima subtropical húmido, segundo Koppen-Geiger, pois não tem meses secos, a temperatura média do mês mais frio é cerca de 13ºc e a do mês mais quente é superior a 22ºc.
> A ilha das Flores, nas zonas mais quentes também tem condições para clima subtropical húmido, pois não tem meses secos e a estação das Flores tem 22ºc de média para o mês mais quente.
> Acredito, que certas ilhas como a Ilha do Pico, também tenham condições para este clima, nomeadamente na vertente Norte.
> Os dados que já postei, apontam fortemente para esta possibilidade. Bom, mas para já é a  Ilha do Corvo  que tem a comprovação.
> A variedade bioclimática ou climática  dos Açores é assinalável:




A ilha de S. Miguel até tem zonas com clima Termomediterrânico e a de Sta Maria com clima Inframediterrânico.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (19 Fev 2010 às 22:30)

O Clima dos Açores já foi diversas vezes estudado e diga-se de passagem que há muitos cientistas que abordam diferentes teses, e todos chegaram a uma conclusão específica: Que é muito difícil caracterizar o Clima dos Açores porque é um dos locais do planeta que é mais difícil fazerem-se previsões aproximadas, mas também chegou-se à conclusão que os Açores têm claramente um Clima Temperado Marítimo. Um clima de transição devido ao factor setentrional de latitude do arquipélago. A única ilha que apresenta um clima de cariz Subtropical Húmido ainda que de menor expressão é apenas a ilha do Corvo. As restantes são todas elas de Clima Temperado Oceânico sem grandes oscilações térmicas anuais, e caracterizadas por um regime anual pluvioso embora com menor expressão nos meses de verão: Julho e Agosto. O enquadramento geomorfológico dos Açores também tem influência no desencadear de precipitações de natureza orográfica.


Não concordo que o Clima dos Açores seja termo mediterrânico, até porque os Açores só recebem a influência directa do clima Oceânico. Óbvio não? Quiçá antes a Madeira que recebe maior influência continental pela sua proximidade geográfica a África e à Europa!

A latitude das ilhas dos Açores recebe claramente as influências imediatas das correntes polares, daí que os Açores pela sua latitude estão mais expostos aos efeitos da Frente Polar ou melhor dizendo, das perturbações das baixas subpolares. O mesmo aplica-se para o efeito da Continentalidade que aqui não tem qualquer expressão alguma, uma vez que os Açores por estarem em pleno Oceano Atlântico recebem o efeito termo-regulador marítimo o que lhe confere um clima temperado.



Mas o melhor mesmo é a amenidade da água do mar que mesmo nos meses mais frios de inverno está sempre apetecível, 14 - 13 graus de máxima... Sem falar nas zonas marítimas balneares onde existem termas vulcânicas que brotam do fundo do mar onde a temperatura da água pode chegar com a maré vazia aos 37 graus de temperatura e 31 graus de maré cheia


----------



## belem (19 Fev 2010 às 22:33)

Atenção que há zonas costeiras mais secas nos Açores. Embora, claro que se formos para zonas mais húmidas, o clima muda. 
E a temperatura do mar, mesmo no inverno em alguns locais ultrapassa os 20ºc. Entre as ilhas, os valores normais, estão acima de 15ºc, no mês mais frio.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (19 Fev 2010 às 22:34)

belem disse:


> Atenção que há zonas costeiras mais secas nos Açores. Embora, claro que se formos para zonas mais húmidas, o clima muda.
> E a temperatura do mar, mesmo no inverno em alguns locais ultrapassa os 20ºc. Entre as ilhas, os valores normais, estão acima de 15ºc, no mês mais frio.



Claro!

Verdade absoluta!

Veja-se por exemplo o caso das zonas costeiras de Santa Maria, Graciosa, Pico, Terceira e São Miguel...

Mas atenção que também existem zonas costeiras húmidas 

Mas claro que o factor altitude tem muito a ver com isso tb


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (19 Fev 2010 às 22:54)

Atenção que a amplitude térmica anual nos Açores é pouco acentuada, e não ultrapassa os 10°C. 

No mês de Agosto é que se registam as temperaturas médias mais altas (22,1°C) e os valores mais baixos em Fevereiro (13,7°C). No período de Inverno, a temperatura média permanece nos 14°C e no Verão aproxima-se de 23°C. Mas claro que estamos a falar de médias porque o clima como se sabe é dinâmico e está sempre em fases cíclicas.

Quanto à precipitação, ela cai abundantemente durante todo o ano e oscilando entre os 748 mm em Santa Maria (Aeroporto) e os 1479 mm em Santa Cruz das Flores. O arquipélago é assim caracterizado por um regime chuvoso anual embora com menor expressão no Verão. A altura mais chuvosa abrange os meses de Outubro a Março, concentrando cerca de mais de 75% dos valores médios de precipitação anual.  Os valores mais elevados de precipitação  registam-se no Inverno (Dezembro, Janeiro e Fevereiro)


----------



## stormy (19 Fev 2010 às 23:00)

acho que o corvo e flores, as ilhas mais setenterionais ( 39ºN) teem clima subtropical apenas devido á imensa pluviosidade media....se fosse assim em todas as ilhas haveria um caracter subtropical humido oficial, mas como as outras ilhas teem uns meses secos a coisa é dificil de defenir...
as medias em todas as ilhas e a cotas inferiores a 300m devem ser a volta dos 13-15º em fevereiro ( o mes mais frio ai) e os 21 a 23 em agosto-setembro


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (19 Fev 2010 às 23:07)

stormy disse:


> acho que o corvo e flores, as ilhas mais setenterionais ( 39ºN) teem clima subtropical apenas devido á imensa pluviosidade media....se fosse assim em todas as ilhas haveria um caracter subtropical humido oficial, mas como as outras ilhas teem uns meses secos a coisa é dificil de defenir...
> as medias em todas as ilhas e a cotas inferiores a 300m devem ser a volta dos 13-15º em fevereiro ( o mes mais frio ai) e os 21 a 23 em agosto-setembro



Só uma pequena correcção:

A ilha mais Setentrional é a Graciosa e não as Flores e o Corvo.

As Flores e o Corvo é que são as ilha mais ocidentais.. aliás são as mais afastadas de todas que já fazem parte da placa americana pra lá do Rift Médio do Atlântico. As outras restantes são mais próximas entre si.

A orientação das ilhas dos Açores segue de Sueste para Noroeste acompanhando o Rift do Atlântico.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (19 Fev 2010 às 23:12)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Atenção que a amplitude térmica anual nos Açores é pouco acentuada, e não ultrapassa os 10°C.
> 
> No mês de Agosto é que se registam as temperaturas médias mais altas (22,1°C) e os valores mais baixos em Fevereiro (13,7°C). No período de Inverno, a temperatura média permanece nos 14°C e no Verão aproxima-se de 23°C. Mas claro que estamos a falar de médias porque o clima como se sabe é dinâmico e está sempre em fases cíclicas.
> 
> Quanto à precipitação, ela cai abundantemente durante todo o ano e oscilando entre os 748 mm em Santa Maria (Aeroporto) e os 1479 mm em Santa Cruz das Flores. O arquipélago é assim caracterizado por um regime chuvoso anual embora com menor expressão no Verão. A altura mais chuvosa abrange os meses de Outubro a Março, concentrando cerca de mais de 75% dos valores médios de precipitação anual.  Os valores mais elevados de precipitação  registam-se no Inverno (Dezembro, Janeiro e Fevereiro)




É de salientar que esses valores de temperatura e essas amplitude térmicas correspondem a cotas a nivel do mar ou de pouca altitude! Se subirmos para os pontos médios e altos das ilhas, na minha opinião esses valores serão bem diferentes.


----------



## stormy (19 Fev 2010 às 23:13)

enganas-te, S.Miguel, o corvo esta a 39º40`N e a graciosa a 39º01`


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (19 Fev 2010 às 23:15)

Em relação aos meses secos das ilhas acho que eles nem existem.

No verão nos Açores normalmente o Verão é mais seco que o Inverno (típico dos Climas temperados marítimos), mas isso não dita a norma, uma vez que até no verão a precipitação é bastante aceitável.

[URL=http://img692.imageshack.us/i/histommphp.png/]
	
[/URL]


[URL=http://img535.imageshack.us/i/courbecphp.png/]
	
[/URL]


Em relação à Graciosa e por ser a ilha mais setentrional do arquipélago e que supostamente deveria de ser a ilha mais pluviosa, a verdade é que é a ilha mais seca de todas e isso devido ao seu relevo.

Como vê o factor relevo tem uma forte componente na distribuição da precipitação nas ilhas.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (19 Fev 2010 às 23:22)

stormy disse:


> enganas-te, S.Miguel, o corvo esta a 39º40`N e a graciosa a 39º01`



Nos meus últimos dados da Universidade, a Graciosa continuava a ser a ilha mais setentrional.. 

Mas tb n vou discutir em relação a isso uma vez que são valores mínimos, partindo tb do principio que as únicas ilhas dos Açores que se estão a afastar mais das outras e em direcção cada vez mais ao Ocidente são as Flores e o Corvo 2,5 cm por cada ano que passa


----------



## Gerofil (19 Fev 2010 às 23:48)

Vamos utilizar outro modo, para não induzir os leitores em erro:



S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Nos meus últimos dados da Universidade, a Graciosa continuava a ser a ilha mais setentrional..



A Graciosa é, de facto, a ilha mais setentrional mas apenas do *Grupo Central*.


----------



## Gerofil (19 Fev 2010 às 23:54)

belem disse:


> A ilha de S. Miguel até tem zonas com clima Termomediterrânico e a de Sta Maria com clima Inframediterrânico.



Talvez seja melhor dizer *características* Termomediterrânico e Inframediterrânico, em vez de dizer clima, sem que daí se queira alterar o sentido da frase, uma vez que não é muito frequente a utilização daqueles termos para identificar ou atribuir um nome ao clima de uma dada região.

OFF TOPIC: Romeiros começam sábado a percorrer as estradas de S.Miguel


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (20 Fev 2010 às 03:34)

Gerofil disse:


> OFF TOPIC: Romeiros começam sábado a percorrer as estradas de S.Miguel



Os Romeiros já se fizeram à estrada com essa forte chuva que cai por cá.

Tenho pena deles mas são promessas e promessas têm que ser pagas... É a tradição da Quaresma!


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (20 Fev 2010 às 03:51)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> É de salientar que esses valores de temperatura e essas amplitude térmicas correspondem a cotas a nivel do mar ou de pouca altitude! Se subirmos para os pontos médios e altos das ilhas, na minha opinião esses valores serão bem diferentes.



Correcto!

Sem sombra alguma de dúvida!

Daí que exista uma forte disparidade de temperatura e ate de precipitação dentro de uma mesma ilha.

Existem também zonas costeiras húmidas não te esqueças disso 

Além do mais e como tu dizes e muito bem, estamos apenas a falar de cotas ao nível do mar, o que não falam pelo seu todo, até porque os Açores são bem mais montanhosos do que planos, exceptuando-se a Graciosa que tem a sua expressão máxima de altitude no Pico Timão com 398 metros  de altitude acima do nível do mar e as restantes com valores de 600m para cima.


----------



## belem (20 Fev 2010 às 14:55)

stormy disse:


> acho que o corvo e flores, as ilhas mais setenterionais ( 39ºN) teem clima subtropical apenas devido á imensa pluviosidade media....se fosse assim em todas as ilhas haveria um caracter subtropical humido oficial, mas como as outras ilhas teem uns meses secos a coisa é dificil de defenir...
> as medias em todas as ilhas e a cotas inferiores a 300m devem ser a volta dos 13-15º em fevereiro ( o mes mais frio ai) e os 21 a 23 em agosto-setembro



Não é apenas por causa da pluviosidade ( sem meses secos), mas também por causa das temperaturas. > 22ºc de média para o mês mais quente, decide se é subtropical húmido,assim como as temperaturas médias para o mês mais frio ( > a 3 graus negativos). Isto segundo as definições  de Koppen-Geiger.




S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Claro!
> 
> Verdade absoluta!
> 
> ...



Eu sei que existem zonas costeiras húmidas. Já tivemos a falar sobre isso uma vez aqui no forum.
Corvo, Flores são alguns exemplos, assim como a costa norte da Ilha do Pico.
Mas Ponta Delgada, por exemplo já  tem 2 meses secos e Santa Maria até tem 4, embora  tanto o  Corvo como as Flores tenham 0! Mês seco climatológico = 2 x tºc média mensal > precipitação média mensal (mm).  Em zonas mais elevadas a secura tende a diminuir.




Gerofil disse:


> Talvez seja melhor dizer *características* Termomediterrânico e Inframediterrânico, em vez de dizer clima, sem que daí se queira alterar o sentido da frase, uma vez que não é muito frequente a utilização daqueles termos para identificar ou atribuir um nome ao clima de uma dada região.
> 
> OFF TOPIC: Romeiros começam sábado a percorrer as estradas de S.Miguel



Termomediterrânico e Inframediterrânico são bioclimas. A definição foi dada por Rivas Martinez.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (20 Fev 2010 às 18:48)

Isso é tudo muito relativo senão ora vejamos:

Entre Junho e Setembro é o AA dos Açores que reina nas ilhas açorianas, migrando depois para uma posição mais a sul (frequentemente a sudoeste do arquipélago). Segue-se um período em que este quase adormece, pelo que frentes, depressões e outros ciclones podem _"brincar à vontade"_ desencadeando não menos raro violentas tempestades,enquanto o AA dormita a sudoeste do arquipélago.

Durante a estação fresca os tipos de tempo que nos Açores acompanham as situações anticiclónicas são variados distinguindo-se no entanto dois: Bom tempo; e tempo nebuloso e húmido (chuvoso por vezes). 

O tipo de tempo anticiclónico doce e húmido verifica-se muitas vezes em Novembro-Dezembro e no fim do Inverno, quando as invasões das massas de ar polar são menos poderosas e o AA está em migração para o norte ou noutras posições favoráveis.

Contudo, os meteorologistas observam que alguns dias anticiclónicos de Inverno nos Açores de ar fresco e com cúmulos prenunciadores de bom tempo, não são devidos à influência do AA dos Açores mas sim a anticiclones mistos, ainda que associados àquele.
Alguns destes AA marítimos estacionários sobre o arquipélago, chegam a suscitar durante a estação fresca, tempo doce com precipitações mínimas.
Quando o AA recobre todas as ilhas o tempo é na generalidade, bom com temperaturas doces ventos suaves e brisas, balanceando-se a cobertura nebulosa entre os 600 e os 1500m. 

Quanto à precipitação ela é abundante durante todo o ano em todas as ilhas, não havendo meses em que a temperatura exceda a quantidade de precipitação à excepção apenas da ilha de Santa Maria devido a vários factores como o relevo localização geográfica etc etc...
A persistência das chuvas é a principal característica da estação fresca como resultado da maior frequência dos tipos de tempo ciclónicos (aproximadamente 2 dias em 3). Mais concretamente do número e do vigor das depressões polares dependem a dilatação e a intensidade das precipitações nos Açores.

A distribuição normal da precipitação ao longo da estação fresca numa primeira fase (Outubro- Dezembro) dominam os tipos de tempo chuvoso de sudoeste, podendo assistir-se a um repentino aumento das chuvas a partir daquele mês. De Dezembro a Fevereiro a pluviosidade persiste em duração e intensidade, mas como característica principal forma-se uma ambiência fresca com a chegada de ar polar humidificado depois da sua passagem sobre uma superfície oceânica tépida. Aliás, é este carácter convectivo das massas de ar e o vigor da circulação polar  de altitude que explicam as fortes chuvadas que caiem sobretudo em Janeiro.

Em Março começam a suceder-se os tipos de tempo perturbados surgindo inclusivé as temperaturas mais frias do ano. Nos pontos mais elevados dos Açores a neve instala-se.
Com alguma frequência o ar frio proveniente das invasões polares justapõe-se ao AA subtropical dos Açores e este fenómeno provoca chuvadas de forte intensidade que se prolongam até Abril e Maio.


Sem atingir níveis tão baixos como no Mediterrâneo, durante a estação quente a pluviometria desce consideravelmente, sobretudo devido à maior frequência das situações anticiclónicas, sendo *normal, no entanto *mesmo assim, *chover mais na Serra* do que no litoral.


Embora afirmando-se com muito menor intensidade que nas Canárias, Cabo Verde ou até na Madeira, as massas de ar quente e seco originárias do interior de África têm apenas uma ínfima expressão nos Açores, e espelhada apenas somente na ilha de Santa Maria. Assim explica-se o facto de Santa Maria ser a única ilha dos Açores que surge ao longe no horizonte do mar sem o tradicional "capacete" de nuvens que caracteriza as restantes ilhas do arquipélago que são eventualmente mais frescas e húmidas que Santa Maria, não sofrendo de forma alguma (devido ao factor latitude geográfica) e espraiadas pelo Atlântico Setentrional, características continentais ou mediterrâneas que aqui não têm qualquer expressão.

Acrescenta-se ainda que a precipitação durante a estação quente, chega a atingir perto de 50mm por mês... o que é bastante apreciável, logo comprova-se que a existência de meses secos nos Açores não têm qualquer expressão apreciável.

A frescura e o verde persistente de São Miguel e das Flores, encontram claramente explicação nas respectivas humidades (constantemente elevadas), a ponto de dificultarem a fixação dos primeiros colonos mais habituados às características do clima mediterrâneo seco, já dizia Gaspar Fructuoso (1 cronista açoriano do século XVI)


----------



## belem (21 Fev 2010 às 02:09)

Eu concordo com as humidades relativas mais altas e a vegetação mais verde, mas falava de outros factores que também merecem a atenção e são usados com frequência na definição de um clima, de um certo local, i.e ( regime termopluviométrico médio).


----------



## Orion (28 Mar 2015 às 03:24)

Um registo mais antigo - Santa Maria:







Registo de 30 graus (86 fahrenheit) em Julho.

https://ia801701.us.archive.org/11/items/jstor-1797908/1797908.pdf

São Miguel:






Tempestade de de 5 de Dezembro de 1839. 28.82 inches equivale a 969 milibares. A maré subiu mais +-3 metros (10 1/2 feet) do que o normal (6 feet = +-1.8 metros).






Registo de um anticiclone com 1045 milibares (30.87 inches)






https://ia601702.us.archive.org/3/items/jstor-1797909/1797909.pdf


----------



## Orion (28 Mar 2015 às 03:38)

Pag. 88 do documento:

https://ia601409.us.archive.org/17/items/adescriptionisl00websgoog/adescriptionisl00websgoog.pdf


----------



## Orion (28 Mar 2015 às 03:47)

https://ia600504.us.archive.org/0/items/adescriptionazo01boidgoog/adescriptionazo01boidgoog.pdf


----------



## Orion (1 Abr 2015 às 03:21)

*An analysis of the climate of Macaronesia, 1865–2012*

http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1002/joc.3710/pdf


----------

